# Blue Ramhorn Snails



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 3 blue ramhorn snails.

I'm wondering how I get them to breed?

I know they need an alkaline environment for their shells 
Will they're offsprings survive in 6.4ph water?










Also curious what these sell for in toronto?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

haven't the slightest clue on either, I just wanted to see the snails... Very nice snails... I kind of want some now...

This is why I end up with so many tanks and fish... I see something nice, i try to get it lol


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

lol that gave me a good laugh.

Yeah they are very beautiful and fun to watch in person.
only problem is I don't know if they are breeding or not..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

They pretty much breed by them selves. Just feed food and they breed. I never have 6.4 ph though. My water are mostly GTA tap water (7.8 pH).
Just make sure their shell develop properly. Needs more than one to breed though. I used to have a red that lived out it's natural life span in my shrimp tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

You can also try breeding reds with normals.

All you need is one with a clear shell and normal coloured body. I used to have blues from time to time in my (then) snail and shrimp tank. Though like zebra said, I always had them in tap, never acidic.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I'm noticing some "baby" snails dead with the shells white.
Can I just put them in a bucket with some plants and sun light?
DO they even need a filter?


----------



## mad_sci (Jan 30, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp, I'd buy some if you're able to ship them out of province.

Also to anyone else that has some, I'm interested in buying.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

they are the same as the reds or browns, a little wine, dim lights and some Barry White should do the trick 

If you want to get serious about breeding them, you'll need a separate tank.

I had 4 tanks dedicated to snail breeding and one was a blue ramshorn tank. Bare bottom, sponge filter a little java moss and regular feedings.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

cool thanks JP

what do you feed them? w/c often?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

standard flake food once daily.

algae pellets are a favorite but it produces a lot of waste


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I feed my NLS pellets.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

